# My pen sold for $3750 !!



## wizard (May 12, 2012)

I donated this Rolex Emperor pen with Gary's beautiful watch blank to my son's school for sale at their fund raising gala. The only change to this pen was the replacement of the nib for one of Roy's #6 Gilded Bock nibs.
It's a private school that has grown quite a bit. My older son David (OldReg), now 24 went there and now my 11 year old son goes there now. Altogether,  I donated three items which included this Rolex Emperor Pen, a Majestic Gemsbok pen and a desk set which was a Jr. Majestic and a matching Majestic letter opener both in blue resin. Most of the other items for auction at the gala were items like dinners at restaurants, cases of wine, stays at scenic homes for a weekend, etc. So my pens were, to say the least, a very different item. 
Well the hall got very quiet as the bidding past $1500 dollars and at that point..not sure what happened...but the bidding..predominantly among the men went a little nuts! *The final bid and the price at which it sold was $3750.00. *The Majestic Gemsbok Pen went for a little over a thousand and the Majestic desk set for $550. The pens I donated made over $5000 for the school.* I was absolutely shocked at the generosity !!!* Doc


----------



## hewunch (May 12, 2012)

Sweet! Good work, good cause. I know it makes you feel good!


----------



## johncrane (May 12, 2012)

That's fantastic Doc! congrats! any chance in seeing the other pens


----------



## wizard (May 12, 2012)

johncrane said:


> That's fantastic Doc! congrats! any chance in seeing the other pens



Here you go...


----------



## pianomanpj (May 12, 2012)

Wow, Doc! What a FANTASTIC set of pens, and a wonderful outcome! Congratulations!!


----------



## mredburn (May 12, 2012)

Beautiful pens and competitive A personalities with deep pockets, A triple win! Congratulations on a great fund raiser.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (May 12, 2012)

Wow, awesome job!  Those are beautiful pens.

AK


----------



## johncrane (May 12, 2012)

Fantastic Doc! first time ive seen the black,the blue is a stunner too,photos are the best. great job alround


----------



## el_d (May 12, 2012)

Congrats Doc.

But I'm not really surprised with the work you produce.


----------



## wizard (May 12, 2012)

mredburn said:


> Beautiful pens and *competitive A personalities with deep pockets,* A triple win! Congratulations on a great fund raiser.



Mike, You hit the nail on the head!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (May 12, 2012)

Congratulations Doc!


----------



## GoodTurns (May 12, 2012)

a great reason to be proud!  nice job and a fantastic donation for the school!


----------



## mbroberg (May 12, 2012)

Bravo Doc!!  I can't even imagine how good you must feel!


----------



## paintspill (May 12, 2012)

awesome, and thank you, i think you are the first person to actually post a picture of a pen selling for a price like that. if gives people an idea of what is truly possible in this craft. great job and i'm sure the school appreciates it. a far cry from the bake sales we used to have,


----------



## renowb (May 12, 2012)

WOW! Nice Doc! That is fantastic! Now, I need to find some competitive type A personalities with deep pockets!:biggrin:


----------



## ironman123 (May 12, 2012)

Doc, those were very nice items for the auction.  Happy to hear they raised that much at the fundraiser.  

You did a super job for the cause.

Ray


----------



## Smitty37 (May 12, 2012)

*Hmmmmm*

Makes mine seem cheap at $525 (purchased at auction here).


----------



## its_virgil (May 12, 2012)

Outstanding gesture on your part and also for the 3 purchasers. They obviously recognize quality and appreciate the work involved in making these beautiful pens.
Do a good turn daly!
Don


----------



## 76winger (May 12, 2012)

Kudos doc! Those are all stunning pieces of work and it must be a source of pride that they were able to raise such a wonderful amount for a worthy cause.


----------



## brownsfn2 (May 12, 2012)

Wow.  I feel good when i sell a pen online for $50.  

Your work is amazing though and for those who appreciate fine craftsmanship I know they will treasure their purchase.

Great Job!  You are good man donating all of those things!


----------



## terryf (May 12, 2012)

Congrats Doc!


----------



## Robert111 (May 12, 2012)

Wonderful story, Doc. Thanks for sharing it. Congrats to you!


----------



## bluwolf (May 12, 2012)

Excellent! Good for you. You should be proud.

Mike


----------



## animefan (May 12, 2012)

fantastic Doc!! Now you can enjoy the realization that you are a very skilled turner, and a great talent.


----------



## Jim15 (May 12, 2012)

Congratulations, your pens deserve that kind of price.


----------



## mrburls (May 12, 2012)

Thats got to feel good Doc Was that a record setting price for one item sold at auction? Your pens look beautiful and can see why the bidders felt your work was worth the money and donation.
So have they asked you for a donation next year yet? 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## PenMan1 (May 12, 2012)

That's GREAT, Doc! Congratulations!


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 12, 2012)

When you're good. you're good!  That must be a wonderful feeling.


----------



## glycerine (May 12, 2012)

Man, that's crazy!!


----------



## CaptG (May 12, 2012)

Well done Doc., well done.


----------



## bruce119 (May 12, 2012)

Doc great job for a good cause.

.


----------



## clapiana (May 12, 2012)

Unique and classy that person stole that pen . Nice work


----------



## Haynie (May 12, 2012)

Whoa.


----------



## gandsande (May 12, 2012)

I am not worthy to be in the same Chat with you!   That is awsome.  What a deal they got at your son's School.

Congrats


----------



## joefyffe (May 12, 2012)

Doc:  I would have liked being at the auction.  We've never met, but I can still imagine the expression you must have had from  ear to ear.  Beautiful work and beautiful contribution to your sons school.  I know he has to be very proud of "Dad"  That alone, i'm sure, would make it worthwhile!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 12, 2012)

Sitting here in my hotel room all I have to say is a first class donation, from a first class pen maker, for a first class school and a very first class bid.


----------



## fiferb (May 12, 2012)

Congratulations! That has to make you feel great.


----------



## corian king (May 13, 2012)

Congrats Doc! A very beautiful set of pens for a great cause.
You must be very proud to have helped the school out that way.
I guess you are also proud to hold the record now for most money received for a pen on this site.Also a ture turner and not affriad to show the pens to the rest of us.
Keep up the great work.


----------



## nava1uni (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful pens.  It is great that you raised so much money for the school.  Each of the recipients will be very pleased with their winning.


----------



## CG39 (May 13, 2012)

Really impressive work.


So did your corner the second place bidder and offer to make them one in that price range? :wink:


----------



## hkstrongside (May 13, 2012)

Excellent work!


----------



## ed4copies (May 13, 2012)

Congratulations, Doc!!

I suggested to Dawn that you post a sign on any obscure entries to your home:

Dear Thieves,
please enjoy the jewelry---it's insured.

"Don't toucha da pens or I calla Luigi and he maka yu sad!!"

Kinda straightens out the priorities.

Ed


----------



## wizard (May 14, 2012)

*Thanks Gary and Terry !!!*

Thanks everybody for the comments. I was glad I could do this for the school. I was shocked but very pleased at the generosity of the parents. Two of the wives whose husbands  lost out during the bidding asked my wife if I would consider making ones for gifts to their husbands. Weird how that works.

*The reason for this post is to thank two very special people without whom this would not be possible. 

Gary (CaptG),  Thanks so much for your work of art  without which that pen would be a pile of components. 

Thank you Terry (terryf) for the gift of the Gemsbok Horn which adorned another pile of components. *

Regards, Doc


----------



## 65GTMustang (May 14, 2012)

THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!!
I have want to purchase a watch barrel for about a year now.  I was trying to find a Ford Mustang theme watch to have done.  I will have to make that my next big purchase.
Congratulations
I'm sure you feel great about the experience.  I would not be surprised if you get additional request from the bidders that did not win.


----------



## terryf (May 14, 2012)

You're most welcome Doc - I'm very chuffed it was put to such good use and the proceeds will hopefully make a huge difference in someones education!!

These kinds of feel good stories are super motivational :biggrin:



wizard said:


> Thanks everybody for the comments. I was glad I could do this for the school. I was shocked but very pleased at the generosity of the parents. Two of the wives whose husbands  lost out during the bidding asked my wife if I would consider making ones for gifts to their husbands. Weird how that works.
> 
> *The reason for this post is to thank two very special people without whom this would not be possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## PR_Princess (May 15, 2012)

After reading through all of the posts (and 104 likes), I don't think that there is much that I can add that hasn't already been said. 


Well, OK maybe one little thing....














Totally Freekin' Awesome Doc!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cnirenberg (May 15, 2012)

Congratulations on the fund raiser.  What great looking pens too.


----------



## wizard (May 15, 2012)

*Freaking Hilarious!*



PR_Princess said:


> After reading through all of the posts (and 104 likes), I don't think that there is much that I can add that hasn't already been said.
> 
> 
> Well, OK maybe one little thing....
> ...




Dawn...ROFLMAO...A LOT!!...That has got to be one of the most "Freaking Hilarious" :wink: posts I have ever seen.....but Gary and Terry...are the ones that deserve the credit...couldn't have done it without them...Warm Regards, Doc


----------

